# AKC - Eukanuba National Championship Roll Call



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Who has a dog that has been invited? 
Who is Attending?

My Dog Merlin got his invite a few weeks back.

AOM GCH Call Me Work N Some Magic 


We will be there.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations JohnnyBandit! What an honor that is. Please take lots of pictures and share them with us!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I have an invited dog but we aren't flying to Fl for it. Our National is in Fl next March and one cross country trip is enough lane:

Good luck though and maybe we'll see you on TV :clap2:

Tami


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My bulldog was invited but we are still thinking about if we are actually going to go. I would love to go.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Both Pentti and Bubbles were invited, but we won't be able to go... Good luck to you and Merlin!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I am lucky I suppose. Right dog at the right time. If the show was in Cali, I would not be able to go. But as luck would have it, this year the Show is about 80 miles from my house.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

If it was still in Long Beach I'd be in the same position as you and would attend. Do you know if they are planning on staying in FL next year too? My younger dog only needs a few points to finish his GCH and if there is a chance of it coming back to CA I'd hold off on showing him so he'd qualify for next year but if it's going to remain on the east coast I would just finish him now.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It's going to stay in florida for the next few years. I got an invite for Barbie, my Afghan, but most likely won't be going.


----------

